# Made a little mix...



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Basically I'd been playing with virtual DJ as DJ'ing is something I've always wanted to learn. This mix gets pretty hazy cause I hadn't planned it tbh just ran off the cuff. Anyways I need some song recommendations around this sort of theme.

Here's the mix... hopefully have a full 60ish min one finished soon!

Clickity Click

Edit: oh yeah its what you'd probably class as house/electro/dance I'd think?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

yummy


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hopefully improve upon it when I get the tracks right!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

yummy yummy


----------

